# Vodka, which one, Grey Goose or Belvedere?



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Just thinking ahead of Xmas gifts to certain business clients for all the work they've thrown my way this year, and i know most of the top men/women drink vodka.

My local Sainsburys sells the usual Smirnoff crap but they also sell Grey Goose (French) and Belvedere (Polish) vodka. I know both are very good, both having abit of a 'Bling' following, but which is better?

















Both are priced roughly the same, £1 in it. 70cl bottles.

Thanks


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

go Belvedere, grey goose is a bit more common these days


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Prefer grey myself but the belvedere is regarded a better in most peoples eyes. They do a lot more sponsorship in big clubs etc.

I love vodka on the rocks and both of these are top brands..as you say


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

P.s. not sure if you bothered proce wise to but if yo have a bookers/cash and carry card there are usually some stonking price reductions on the expensive brands because they can't shft them. Your talking big money still but a lot cheaper


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

i used to drink loads of grey goose, really smooth, not had belveder though


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

Get some zebrubka (spl?). Far nicer than both of the above. Polish vodka, very smooth.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

grey goose goes down very nice, never even heard of belvedere!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

S_Soldier said:


> Get some zebrubka (spl?). Far nicer than both of the above. Polish vodka, very smooth.


has to be available in a supermarket mate, not ordering online and paying postage or traveling too far out of the way etc.

suprised Sainsburys sold Belvedere, suprised they even sell Grey Goose aswell lol


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Id say belvedere would make a better gift as it isnt as common in my opinion.


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

Should be able to get it in Tesco or Sainsbury's mate. Started seeing it more and more now that there's a hefty Polish community in the UK. It has a Bison on the front and a blade of bison grass in the bottle. Tastes awesome with apple juice - just like apple pie!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


>


lol, class


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

get them some of this, do rightly!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

S_Soldier said:


> Should be able to get it in Tesco or Sainsbury's mate. Started seeing it more and more now that there's a hefty Polish community in the UK. It has a Bison on the front and a blade of bison grass in the bottle. Tastes awesome with apple juice - just like apple pie!


this stuff? Yeah ive seen it. Will take alook next time im in


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

big steve said:


> get them some of this, do rightly!
> 
> View attachment 68668


I've lost days on bottles of that :no: and the big 1.5l bottles of co-op own brand. No, I'm not proud of it, cocaine makes you thirsty.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Id go with Grey Goose, who cares about "its more common", taste wise and smoothness Grey Goose is superior, its a Premium Vodka same as Belverdere but id always choose Grey Goose. Also if its for a gift Grey Goose comes in a nice smart looking box if you pay a little extra.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Tasty said:


> I've lost days on bottles of that :no: and the big 1.5l bottles of co-op own brand. No, I'm not proud of it, cocaine makes you thirsty.


it doesnt make you a bad person mate


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

big steve said:


> it doesnt make you a bad person mate


awwwww and that's coming from an Irishman aswell :lol:


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 27, 2013)

You should go for Grey goose. *Grey Goose* is one of the smoothest, most mixable *vodkas* you can find and it is every where...


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

raymondlee said:


> You should go for Grey goose. *Grey Goose* is one of the smoothest, most mixable *vodkas* you can find and it is every where...


I think he may have sorted his Christmas 2011 presents out by now buddy!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Kettle one, but usually settle for stolly


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

both are a good choice as is smirnoff black grey goose bottles do look nicer though


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

fck knows they all make me talk russian lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

raymondlee said:


> You should go for Grey goose. *Grey Goose* is one of the smoothest, most mixable *vodkas* you can find and it is every where...


You are a Grey Goose rep and I claim my £5.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Snow leopard or Russian standard gold are nicer than grey goose IMO, not had belvedkajfvjobfvi


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

ffs Ive taken part in a 2 year bumped thread. #fail


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

Always been a belvedere fan.. Straight from the freezer, don't drink that often twice or so a year but that's my choice.


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Always get a bottle or 2 of greygoose on my way back from work in duty free....a mate said belvedere was even better so gave it a try. Honestly couldn't get away with it.

The lad is no longer a friend.

Ain't no use unless its the goose!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I bought a little of both last time i cme back from the US $35 a 1L bottle each.

After extensive testing i can confirm that GG is the winner


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Beluga or Dan Akroyds Crystal Skull is nice. Green Mark also nice, also cheap.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Vod-kats where the party is. 8.69 a litre :lol:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

To back up the rest, GG is much nicer to drink than Belvedere, in the price bracket I've found nothing to touch GG for Vodka.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> this stuff? Yeah ive seen it. Will take alook next time im in


Was just about to post this myself. Easily the nicest vodka I've tasted yet. Brothers house mate brought a bottle up with her awhile back. Started off mixing it with apple sours & ended up drinking it straight out of the bottle as the night went on.. too easy to drink, not sure if thats a good thing or a bad thing though


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Buy British.

Search for Chase vodka. Better than both Grey Goose and Belvedere.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

personally think Russian Standard is better than anything ive tried so far, especially Belvedere, which i think your paying for a fancy bottle as it tastes poo.

makes me laugh, ive got 2x Grey Goose bottles in the friday, one is Grey Goose, then other contains Russian Standard. I have people round and serve them the Russian Standard and they all think its Goose and praise it, they cant tell the difference. ha


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

They're all the same.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> personally think Russian Standard is better than anything ive tried so far, especially Belvedere, which i think your paying for a fancy bottle as it tastes poo.
> 
> makes me laugh, ive got 2x Grey Goose bottles in the friday, one is Grey Goose, then other contains Russian Standard. I have people round and serve them the Russian Standard and they all think its Goose and praise it, they cant tell the difference. ha


U started this thread 2 years ago lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

And I have to say zubrowka tops most vodkas and u can pick them up for less than £20


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

i havnt had a alchoholic drink in 5 weeks, id punch a pensioner for a bottle of tesco value vodka right now


----------

